# Fish ID



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

jiggin is livin said:


> Are pinks good eating? I have never really heard, and the guys catching them around Oscoda almost act like they are a nuisance.


Definitely edible. They get soft quickly if not kept really cold. They don’t freeze well either so eat them soon or smoke them. They can become a nuisance when your targeting other fish. Usually you unknowingly drag them around but this year they were actually popping riggers and pulling a little drag on your boards and divers. They weren’t much longer this year but were chunky. They are often really skinny.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

jiggin is livin said:


> Are pinks good eating? I have never really heard, and the guys catching them around Oscoda almost act like they are a nuisance.


They are fair when eaten fresh while they are still silver. Pretty good smoked. They can be a nuisance, but they add to the mixed bag. The pinks were really nice this year, so not the hassle they can be when they are so small that you don't even know they are on a line.
Here's a picture of the size we were getting. The three smaller fish are pinks. The largest king is 29 pounds.
View media item 123531The pic in the original post is 100% pink...


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Back in the day when they were super thick, some retirees would bring a canner with them to the Sault, set up the motor home in a campground, and can them. Pa would cast from shore and after getting a few fish he would run (probably not a good term when referring to retirees) them up to the motor home for Ma to clean and can. Then he would go back down and catch more. FM


----------



## IWannaGoFast (Feb 9, 2008)

Dont think this is one of em, but there is a "pinook"... cross bread pink and king due ro group spawning beds. Garden river in Canada gets a big run of both and they basically spawn together.


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

Speaking of the garden river !! I know that that is in Canada, but I was wondering if anybody has been trying that area for kings ? I am sure they are not going to have a co way over there checking to see if your fishing on the Canada side . Besides I have a Canadian license. Those kings should be hanging around there by now.


----------



## Ballyhoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Round and round we go. I hope it was kept and consumed. So was it?



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

So unfortunately not. I wasn’t sure what it was so I released them. I appreciate all the comments and I certainly won’t let that happen again.


----------



## Ballyhoo (Sep 26, 2016)

When unsure–I would do the same thing.


----------

